# Tricycle ID help.



## Danny68 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I've recently looked around the shed and found a tricycle that me and my cousins used to ride all the time when we were younger. I asked Dad about it, and he said it came from my Pa, but we're not sure if it was his when he was younger or whether he picked it up second hand, so we have no idea of how old it is. We've always called it the Peter Pan bike, because it has a few Peter Pan stickers on it which are now faded. Here's a pic, if it's too hard to see I can add some more tomorrow. As you can see it's had a tough time, over the last 5 years it's just sat in the shed and rusted. I'm going to start restoring it as it was an excellent bike for me and my cousins (youngest now is 18, so it's definitely been a while since we've used it.)

Dan


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of these style two seaters originated from Asian manufacturers. Also looks like either the front wheel or rear wheels have been replaced since the designs don't match. You could send a photo and question about the make of trike to www.tricyclefetish.com for a more positive ID.

Dave


----------



## Chaff1977 (Apr 18, 2020)

Would you be Aussie by any chance. The stickers are genuine. Peter Pan trikes were made in Adelaide Australia but only for a brief period.


----------

